# Brazilian Rainbow Boa - BCI Breeding?



## repti-mon (Aug 31, 2007)

Is it possible to breed a common Boa with a Brazilian Rainbow Boa? If so wat would you get?
Nick


----------



## repti-mon (Aug 31, 2007)

Bump Bump Any Breeders Out There With The Know?


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

mongrels that the majority probably wouldnt want. i would never cross these two species


daniel


----------



## repti-mon (Aug 31, 2007)

I wouldn't cross them either but just wondering, I suppose you could breed any boa with any other boa really?


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

*cross*

totally diferant species so i doubt it would be possible


----------



## secuner (Feb 2, 2008)

could prob breed em but the babies might not be fertile. i've seen cross breeds between carpet pythons & green tree pythons being commercially bred


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

*cross*

carpets and green tree same family these two are not all in the latin name:2thumb:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Unlikely to work - rainbow boas are Epicrates genus animals, BCI are Boa genus animals. They're in the same subfamily, but IF you could get them to mate there's no guarantee you'd get anything other than slugs.

They'd probably be stroppy angry muddy brown neonates anyhow.


----------



## TheCharmer (Jun 22, 2008)

No one can say what hybrids cant be produced, only which ones that can and have been. Mabey BRB x BCI could be possible....correct me if i'm wrong but didnt someone successfully breed a Boa and an Anaconda (pics on the Internet somewhere). Also NERD bred Morelia spilota cheynei X Aspidites ramsayi (JCP X Woma)...the differences between these snakes are huge. Morelia having heat sensing pits and the Aspidites not is just one major example. Theres still much we dont know about hybridization.


----------



## boidae (Jul 14, 2008)

anaconda is closest related to a rainbow boa i think, so likely a cross between them two.

so doubtfull that a boa constrictor will be interested in a rainbow boa.


----------

